# New to IBS



## 19674 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, i only found out last night that i had IBS after a rather embarressing trip to my local supermarket where i did not make it to the toliet in time. The doctor told me i have probalby had it for year but only recently has it became a serious case.i was wondering if anyone could tell me what has helped them control there IBS and ways to not feel so self consious about going out in public again??Thanks Tina


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey! sorry you've got this! i'm still learning how to control it i'm afriad though a lot of ppl will take imodium to get out a bit or could you use a pad or something? if you read through the messages here and on the main bit of the board, maybe the d bit as well, i'm sure you'll get loads of ideas! as to the feelings of self consciousness, you have no need to feel like that. i know it's hard but it just takes time to get your head round. i still feel hacked off when i can't do things or whatever but i know my friends understand and that no-one actually cares, they'd rather spend time with me than me avoiding them because of my ibs. so just don't get into the habit of locking yourself away! it's hard to break and totally isnt worth it!!


----------



## 20897 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diet and exercise are the two keys to my maintaining a fairly normal lifestyle. I empathize with you because I went through a period where I was pretty much a total recluse, afraid to go out in public at all. You can't let IBS control your life, though, because it will drive you nuts and suck the joy out of living. In fact, the less you think about it the better off you'll be. Don't ever turn down an invite to go somewhere just because you "might" have an IBS attack. Take the proper precautions (don't eat anything you know is a trigger food the night before, carry some emergency meds with you, get a good night's sleep the day before, etc.) and you'll be fine. Unfortunately, IBS is such a different experience for each individutal that you're going to have to spend some time experimenting as to what diet/exercise/sleep pattern/medication works best for you. Don't be discouraged when you have "bad" days. If you learn something from it ("I'm never eathing THAT again!") then you won't have to deal with it again in the future. Think of it as a rite of passage. Trust me, it gets easier the more experienced you get.


----------

